# Help with raising pigeon



## meng (May 11, 2005)

I am looking into raising white homing pigeons as a hobby. I just bought a book called Pigeons (Barron's Pet Owner's Manual) by Matthew Vriends but it is very basic. Do you know of a good book that is a little more detailed and not that basic (but not too detailed either!). I am also interested in building a pigeon loft. Do you know where I can find plans to build a pigeon loft for maybe 20 birds


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi meng, and welcome to pigeon-talk
There are many experienced pigeon lovers here that can help you with any questions you have about raising pigeons.
The links section on my website has a few links that may be useful for you.
It also has a picture of the loft I built my pigeons.
Ask any questions here and I am certain many will help you out 
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Greetings to you meng and welcome to our forum. There is a link I would like for you to check out concerning pigeon lofts. The plans are included. I hope you find it useful. 

www.geocities.com/colonmagic/pigeon/myloft.html 

The next one is from the American Racing Pigeon Union that has a basic loft plan with design and pictures:

http://www.pigeon.org/loftproject.htm


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello again meng. A book that I highly recommend to you and everyone is titled,"Pigeons-A pet owners Manual" by Matthew M. Vriends. It is a very informative publication with pictures. 

If I may add, right here in front of you is a wealth of information available here on _Pigeon-Talk _ as well. Many useful threads on pigeon care .

Other Publications: *Pigeon Guide * by Dr.Jon and Shannon Haitt

*Pigeon Health * by David Marx


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

When I replied the first time, it was on my break at work and I failed to see that you mentioned that you had Mr. Vriends publication...my bad  

I personally like the book myself.

Here are a couple of more options aside from the other two I previously posted...

http://foyspigeonsupplies.com/books/ 

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-generalcare.html


----------



## meng (May 11, 2005)

*MAKING PIGEONS PAY – by Wendell Levi.*

I went to http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-generalcare.html
This book , MAKING PIGEONS PAY – by Wendell Levi looks promising. Any comments. Is this a good starter book?


----------



## Norwich-guy (Mar 6, 2005)

meng said:


> I went to http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-generalcare.html
> This book , MAKING PIGEONS PAY – by Wendell Levi looks promising. Any comments. Is this a good starter book?


Its a good book for any pigeon person from starters to master breeders.
It could be a little out dated with info as it was written in the 40's i think 
I'm to lazy to go did my book out to look when it was written.But it has lots of great info in it.Leans heavily on the squabbing aspect of birds.Has an interesting section on sick birds with remedies that can definitely help your birds


----------

